#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  HOMOSEXUALITEIT een groot issue dat genegeert wordt

## Lalunaa

Hallo broeders en zusters,


Ik ben alhamdoulilah moslim, en geloof vanuit mijn hart in Allah, in zijn boek en zijn messengers, Als een jongen opgegroeit in een moslim familie en omgeving heb ik tijden gehad dat ik twijfelde aan islam. Ik heb veel research gedaan, doe het nog steeds en zal het insAllah tot mijn dood doen. maar deze twijfels zijn weg. Maar, ik voel mij buitengesloten door HEEL VEEL moslims uit onze geloof en onze gemeenschap omdat ik homosexuele gevoelens heb, Sexueel en Liefde. Maar waarom? waarom wordt ik vervloekt? waarom wordt ik zo neergehaalt? waarom wordt ik kapot gemaakt door iets waar ik geen macht over heb? ik bescherm het niet! ik WEET dat het fout is en ik WEET dat het NIET mag! 
ik zie dit als mijn test, als 1 van mijn testen waar wij allemaal ondergaan, net zoals als JIJ maak ik ook mijn dingen mee. *WAAROM WORDT IK DAN DE HEL IN VERVLOEKT DOOR VELEN? WAAROM WORDT IK NEERGEHAALT? STAAN MOSLIMS HIER WEL BIJ STIL?* maar als iemand drugsdealt, of als een jonge 30 meisjes pakt en onderelkaar praat met zijn vrienden, dan kan dit allemaal, het is grappig, en de manier hoe we worden opgevoed heeft hier invloed op!




Sexuele contact met hetzelfde geslacht is uiterst verboden. dat weet ik. maar net zoals heterosexuelen heb ik ook menselijke behoeftes en maak ik fouten. maar ik werk eraan. ik doe mijn best om op het goeie pad te blijven,


maar als mijn eigen broeders en zusters mij neerhalen, en mij het gevoel geven dat ik niet tussen hen hoor. nee, dat is niet goed. JULLIE DOEN HET NIET GOED! IK ALS EEN MOSLIM DIE DEZE *TEST* MEEMAAKT KAN JULLIE VERTELLEN HOE ZWAAR HET IS! hoe kapotmakend het is om te horen dat al jou moslimbroeders jou haat omdat je deze test meemaakt, en dat je de hel in wordt vervloekt omdat je deze test meemaakt, maar de geloof in mijn hart naar Allah en islam is zo sterk!
dan schiet de vraag in je, als je zo erg in Allah en islam gelooft, waarom kies je ervoor om homo te zijn? waarom kies je ervoor om sexueel contact te maken? waarom kies je voor deze homorelated dingen?


een simpele weg voor hetero's: Stel je eens voor dat de Koran zij dat het normaal is dat vrouwen met vrouwen gaan, en mannen met mannen, en man en vrouw is Haraam. maar, MAAR jij bent heterosexueel! jij bent getrouwt met je vrouw of man, hebt kinderen weet ik het, en het is HARAAM! *zou jij nu op dit moment dit kunnen veranderen?*
zou jij nu op vrouw of man kunnen vallen? *NEE* dat kan niet! hoe kan men verwachten dat een homosexuele moslim per direct stopt? waarom accepteer je niet dat het zijn test is, zijn issue waar hij mee dealt *en hem hiermee helpt?* want terug naar Hetero kan *wel!*
maar met *hoe moslims zich nu gedragen* tegen mensen als ik. zullen homos alles in geheim doen! en wordt het _probleem_ alleen maar *erger*


ik weet dat ik mijn echte ik terug kan vinden als ik het niet opgeef. maar waarom wordt er zo gehandelt? als ik hoor ook over de Doodsstraffen voor homosexuelen? MAAR WAT ALS IK ER GEWOON NIKS AAN KAN DOEN OP DIT MOMENT? of het lukt me niet omdat ik zwak ben? sta je daar wel eens bij stil? het is niet gemakkelijk. waarom maak je het nog erger?
het is niet als Alcohol drinken, roken of drugs, *jij* maakt *TOTAAL* *jou eigen keuze* om *alcohol te drinken*.en je kan per direct stoppen met drinken, tenzij je alcoholist bent, maar DAAR HEB JIJ ZELF VOOR GEZORGT! *maar ik heb er niet zelf voor gezorgt dat ik op jongens val. het gebeurde gewoon. het was er altijd al in mijn leveN!* 


het is allemaal demoralising voor iemand als ik! voor een mens die er gewoon jammer genoeg in deze rare wereldje beland vanaf mijn geboorte die zo neergehaalt wordt, terwijl ik alle *liefde* heb in mij om het *goeie pad* te volgen.
IK KEN ZOVEEL MOSLIM JONGENS DIE HETZELFDE TEST MEEMAKEN DIE HET GELOOF HEBBEN *LATEN ZITTEN HIER DOOR*!
DOOR HOE MOSLIMS OP DIT ONDERWERP *REAGEREN*! _IS DAT NIET JAMMER_? OMDAT ZE ALLEEN MAAR AL DAT *SLECHTE* HOREN, *HET IS ONMOGELIJK DAT JE ALS HOMO GEEN KANS KRIJGT!*
_WANT IK HEB ZELF SPIRITUEEL GEVOELT EN MEEGEMAAKT EN NOG STEEDS DAT ALLAH MIJ HOORT, MIJN DUAS HOORT, EN MIJ LEIDT NAAR HET GOEIE PAD! HET IS DAT IK EEN STERK KARAKTER EN WIJSHEID HEB._ MAAR NIET IEDEREEN HEEFT DIT. *WAAROM GAAN MOSLIMS ZO OM MET DIT ONDERWERP*?


Dit is een onderwerp waar ook niet aandacht aan wordt gegeven terwijl het een *GROOT probleem is!* _het heeft aandacht nodig!_ *want de homo jongens die je ziet* rondlopen, hun zijn de *minderheid!* DE *MEERDERHEID* ZIJN JONGENS WAAR JE HET _NOOIT_, MAAR DAN OOK _NOOIT VAN ZOU VERWACHTEN!!!!_
en deze jongens worden _he le maal gek_. helemaal gek! omdat het enigste wat ze horen is
*HET IS HARAAAAAM!
JIJ GAAT NAAR HEL!
JE BENT GEEN MOSLIM!
JE BENT VIES!
JE BENT ZIEK!
HET IS EEN ZIEKTE!*


dan is mijn vraag aan jou broeder en zuster moslims, 
HOE MOET DEZE PERSOON, DIE DEZE *TEST* HEEFT, OF ZULT KRIJGEN VOOR NIEUWGEBOREN BABYS! UBERHAUPT DE GOEIE PAD VINDEN ? MOSLIMS MAKEN HET HELE ISLAM VAN DE PERSOON *KAPOT*, EN ZIJN EIGEN LEVEN! ZIJN HOOP MAAK JE KAPOT OM UBERHAUPT HET GOEIE PAD TE VOLGEN. WANT HIJ GAAT TOCH NAAR HEL! WIJ HIJ IS ZIEK! dat is het enigste wat hij hoort, in zijn realiteit denkt de persoon dat hij dan voor niks op aarde is. dat elke stap die hij zet haraam is. 

dat gevoel heb ik gehad door mijn fellow muslims, dat elke step die ikzette HARAAM was,
ik voelde mij *VIES*, _ik voelde mij een monster . . ._

_nee, dit kan niet._


HET IS EIGENLIJK EEN ZIEKTE GEWORDEN DAT MOSLIMS ZO REAGEREN OP ELKAAR.
DAT IS EEN ANDERE ACTUEEL PROBLEEM. GEEN WONDER DAT WESTERSE MENSEN ONS HATEN!
MOSLIMS GAAN NIET EENS NORMAAL MET ELKAAR OM, WAT VERWACHTEN WIJ? DAT ZE ONS GAAN MOGEN?


ik, ik heb Allaha Sukur! een sterke persoonlijkheid, een sterk karakter en laat mij niet kapot maken door wat een ander zegt. 
en ik geloof er in! dat ondanks dat ik fouten maak net zo als jij, zij, hij wie dan ook. de kans heb om *WEL* een goeie moslim te worden, *OOKAL BEN IK HOMO ( at this moment)*! want ik weet dat de echte ik, geen homo is! de echte ik is een normale jongen. en mischien zal ik nooit gevoelens voor dames hebben. then so be it. dan laat mij mijn gevoelens richting islam binden dan, laat mij mijzelf aan de geloof binden.


maar dit ben ik. en er zijn weinig mensen als ik.
de meesten, weten _weinig_, de meesten hebben hoop al _verloren_ in hun leven op vroege leeftijd al, en raken het _slechte pad_ op door wat moslims zeggen! hoe komt dit? OPVOEDING.
HOMO IS HARAAAM
HOMOS GAAN NAAR HEL
zulke zware woorden... zulke zwaare zinnen..
waarom moeten wij kapot gemaakt worden?


Waarom is er niet 1 moslim jonge _naar mij toe komen lopen_ en mij komen _uitleggen waarom_ het slecht is, waarom het niet goed is, waarom _helpen_ ze mij niet om het goeie pad te _vinden_? maar integendeel wordt ik _uitgescholden, gehaat, buitengesloten._


ik wacht op vele reacties. ik wil heel graag dit onderwerp openen totdat wij SAMEN een weg vinden, om dit probleem op te lossen.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Maar, ik voel mij buitengesloten door HEEL VEEL moslims uit onze geloof en onze gemeenschap omdat ik homosexuele gevoelens heb, Sexueel en Liefde. Maar waarom? waarom wordt ik vervloekt? waarom wordt ik zo neergehaalt? waarom wordt ik kapot gemaakt door iets waar ik geen macht over heb? ik bescherm het niet! ik WEET dat het fout is en ik WEET dat het NIET mag!


Jou is een schuldgevoel aangepraat. Dat moet je proberen van je af te werpen. Je moet zoeken naar dat wat je gelukkig maakt. Als je in god gelooft hoef jij je alleen tot god te richten, niet tot de mensen. Mensen kunnen niet spreken namens god. Heel erg dat mensen het leven van een ander zo kapot kunnen maken juist door het geloof. Als god van mensen houdt, houdt hij ook van homo's. Er is niks mis met homoseksualiteit. Wat is er mis met liefde tussen twee mannen of tussen twee vrouwen? Hoe kan een gevoel van liefde voor hetzelfde geslacht nu "fout" zijn. Je hebt er niet voor gekozen wat je fijn vindt. Misschien heb ik makkelijk praten, want ik geloof niet meer, maar ken wel de druk uit de omgeving van christenen vroeger. Het valt niet meer daar alleen tegen te moeten opboksen. Je kunt je eigen gevoelens onmogelijk negeren. Je moet ten eerste zlf accepteren wie je bent! Dat is erg belangrijk. Werp je schuldgevoel weg, daar begint het meer! Mijn advies is ook het vooral geheim te houden waar dit nog kan. Loop er niet mee te koop. Mensen gebruiken dat allen tegen jou. Als het zover is dat je een relatie hebt gevonden, wat ik hoop voor jou, is het vroeg genoeg om daarover met anderen te praten. Niet eerder! Zoek gewoon naar andere moslims die ook homo zijn. Ze bestaan! Groeten Eric

ps, dit is een goed bedoeld commentaar op jouw vraag, niks meer.

----------


## Maintje92

Ik weet niet ... of je nog op deze forum zit maar ik herken heel veel van je probleem! Me vader weet het van mij en contact is verbroken.... het doet pijn onwijs...... Maar na een tijdje lijkt alles toch weer beter te gaan niet zo als je het wilde maar toch beter

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Misschien makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, maar richt je niet op het overtuigen van anderen. Je energie loopt daarop leeg en invloed heb je toch maar minimaal. Wie probeer je te overtuigen? Mensen die je kunnen snappen doen dit zonder monoloog als hierboven. Mensen die je niet willen snappen gaan dit ws ook nu niet doen. 

Ik heb m'n eigen gevechtjes geleverd de laatste jaren (van een andere orde, maar daar gaat het niet om) en heb ontdekt hoe waardevol het is om je te omringen met mensen die je bij willen staan. Niet dat ze het met je eens moeten zijn maar wel dat ze je willen ondersteunen op jouw pad. Mensen die vooral hulp op hun manier willen bieden, die hun mening opdringen, zijn gewoon angstig om breder te kijken. Dat zegt iets over henzelf. Je hoeft ze niet uit je leven te bannen, maar richt niet je energie op het overtuigen van hen. 

Volgens mij is je boodschap veel korter en simpeler:
ik heb het zwaar met mijn geaardheid binnen mijn religie en ik voel me hierin niet begrepen.

----------


## Maintje92

> Misschien makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, maar richt je niet op het overtuigen van anderen. Je energie loopt daarop leeg en invloed heb je toch maar minimaal. Wie probeer je te overtuigen? Mensen die je kunnen snappen doen dit zonder monoloog als hierboven. Mensen die je niet willen snappen gaan dit ws ook nu niet doen. 
> 
> Ik heb m'n eigen gevechtjes geleverd de laatste jaren (van een andere orde, maar daar gaat het niet om) en heb ontdekt hoe waardevol het is om je te omringen met mensen die je bij willen staan. Niet dat ze het met je eens moeten zijn maar wel dat ze je willen ondersteunen op jouw pad. Mensen die vooral hulp op hun manier willen bieden, die hun mening opdringen, zijn gewoon angstig om breder te kijken. Dat zegt iets over henzelf. Je hoeft ze niet uit je leven te bannen, maar richt niet je energie op het overtuigen van hen. 
> 
> Volgens mij is je boodschap veel korter en simpeler:
> ik heb het zwaar met mijn geaardheid binnen mijn religie en ik voel me hierin niet begrepen.


Mooi verwoord graag Gelezenx

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Tnx! Fijn te horen...

----------


## Maintje92

Maar deze persoon is er al lang niet meer volgens mij ....

----------


## Yasmine_vdb

Als je moslim bent mag je het niet zijn maar helaas doen ze het wel waardoor marokkanen aids krijgen om gay te zijn om een man in zn kont te nemen

----------


## Maintje92

> Als je moslim bent mag je het niet zijn maar helaas doen ze het wel waardoor marokkanen aids krijgen om gay te zijn om een man in zn kont te nemen



Iedereen kan het hebben maakt niet uit gay of hetero.

----------


## Yasmine_vdb

True maar het komt het meeste voor bij homos en stiekem de homos

----------


## Maintje92

Ik weet niet heb ze niet geteld

----------


## rik00s

Beste Broeder 
ik heb je verhaal gelezen en het raakt me echt die jou moest overkomen al die haat, ik weet weinig raad over dit maar misschien helpen deze pagina's je wel tot vrede in jouw mind
pagina's : Islam en homoseksualiteit: een ongemakkelijk evenwicht | Merhaba , https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_en_homoseksualiteit , Islam - Iedereen is anders , Opinie: Wat zegt de islam over homo&#39;s? | Opinie | De Morgen , Cookies op Trouw.nl , http://www.vice.com/nl/read/de-koran...ks-tegen-homos. hopelijk helpt uw dit mijn beste broeder en onthoudt Allah is onze enigste oordeler
-Broeder Bekeerling Rik

----------


## rik00s

Beste Broeder 
ik heb je verhaal gelezen en het raakt me echt die jou moest overkomen al die haat, ik weet weinig raad over dit maar misschien helpen deze pagina's je wel tot vrede in jouw mind
pagina's : Islam en homoseksualiteit: een ongemakkelijk evenwicht | Merhaba , https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_en_homoseksualiteit , Islam - Iedereen is anders , Opinie: Wat zegt de islam over homo&#39;s? | Opinie | De Morgen , Cookies op Trouw.nl , http://www.vice.com/nl/read/de-koran...ks-tegen-homos. hopelijk helpt uw dit mijn beste broeder en onthoudt Allah is onze enigste oordeler
-Broeder Bekeerling Rik

----------


## lena999

> Hallo broeders en zusters,
> 
> 
> Ik ben alhamdoulilah moslim, en geloof vanuit mijn hart in Allah, in zijn boek en zijn messengers, Als een jongen opgegroeit in een moslim familie en omgeving heb ik tijden gehad dat ik twijfelde aan islam. Ik heb veel research gedaan, doe het nog steeds en zal het insAllah tot mijn dood doen. maar deze twijfels zijn weg. Maar, ik voel mij buitengesloten door HEEL VEEL moslims uit onze geloof en onze gemeenschap omdat ik homosexuele gevoelens heb, Sexueel en Liefde. Maar waarom? waarom wordt ik vervloekt? waarom wordt ik zo neergehaalt? waarom wordt ik kapot gemaakt door iets waar ik geen macht over heb? ik bescherm het niet! ik WEET dat het fout is en ik WEET dat het NIET mag! 
> ik zie dit als mijn test, als 1 van mijn testen waar wij allemaal ondergaan, net zoals als JIJ maak ik ook mijn dingen mee. *WAAROM WORDT IK DAN DE HEL IN VERVLOEKT DOOR VELEN? WAAROM WORDT IK NEERGEHAALT? STAAN MOSLIMS HIER WEL BIJ STIL?* maar als iemand drugsdealt, of als een jonge 30 meisjes pakt en onderelkaar praat met zijn vrienden, dan kan dit allemaal, het is grappig, en de manier hoe we worden opgevoed heeft hier invloed op!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luister de echte jij is homo waar je totaal niks aan kan doen. Ondanks dat het haram is, jij hebt hier niet voor gekozen. Je bent zo geboren punt. Je kunt het als een test zien, pure onzin. Waarom zou god je op deze manier pijnigen. Het hoort bij het leven. Volg je hart laat je niet gek maken door bekrompen mensen die hun hersens nooit gebruiken. Maar gewoon als schapen andere volgen. En ja je bent niet slechter als een hetero die alles neukt wat los en vast zit. Dat is wat ze er zelf van maken. Ze maken hun eigen regels, zoals het hun het beste uitkomt. Je bent goed zoals je bent. En ja vraag een hetero man eens om allleen om mannen te vallen en geen vrouwen meer. Hoe zou diegene zich voelen. Gaat nooit lukken. Vindt het erg voor je, maar laat je niet gek maken aub. Zij zijn niet meer als jij.

----------


## bremmer

Zo, heel verhaal, ben nog onder de indruk . Lalunaa heeft meer gelijk dan sommige reageerders in het feit dat het niet is aangeboren,. Dit is tenminste nog nooit bewezen en feiten wijzen juist in een andere richting, nl. dat ontwikkeling een rol speelt . Bijvoorbeeld het feit dat eeneige tweelingen die in verschillende gezinnen zijn opgevoed zich in sexuele gerichtheid verschillend ontwikkelen . Een wetenschappelijke site met ongelooflijk veel kennis op dit gebied is Narth.org , een afkorting voor , vertaald , nationale associatie voor onderzoek en therapie van homosexualiteit. Ook een - al lang gepensioneerde - nederlandse psycholoog is daarbij aangesloten. Narth is een wat-geloof-betreft neutrale organisatie, waarin vooral amerikaanse psychologen en psychiaters actief zijn. Trouwens treffend verwoord , het gevoel dat het eigenlijke zelf niet homosexueel is .

----------


## lena999

> Zo, heel verhaal, ben nog onder de indruk . Lalunaa heeft meer gelijk dan sommige reageerders in het feit dat het niet is aangeboren,. Dit is tenminste nog nooit bewezen en feiten wijzen juist in een andere richting, nl. dat ontwikkeling een rol speelt . Bijvoorbeeld het feit dat eeneige tweelingen die in verschillende gezinnen zijn opgevoed zich in sexuele gerichtheid verschillend ontwikkelen . Een wetenschappelijke site met ongelooflijk veel kennis op dit gebied is Narth.org , een afkorting voor , vertaald , nationale associatie voor onderzoek en therapie van homosexualiteit. Ook een - al lang gepensioneerde - nederlandse psycholoog is daarbij aangesloten. Narth is een wat-geloof-betreft neutrale organisatie, waarin vooral amerikaanse psychologen en psychiaters actief zijn. Trouwens treffend verwoord , het gevoel dat het eigenlijke zelf niet homosexueel is .


Laten we heel realistisch blijven er zijn tich onderzoeken hierover. Waarvan de ene zegt aangeboren en een ander weer zegt is aangeleerd. Einconclusie blijft dat homo's nou eenmaal bestaan. Hoe of wat zal je nooit een antwoord op krijgen omdat iedereen elkaar tegenspreekt. Het is er nou eenmaal en daar zal diegene mee moeten leven. En dit is al lastig genoeg zonder dat andere hun ook nog neerhalen. Leven en laten leven.

----------


## SchrijverNL

Ja inderdaad. Als het een ziekte is of een handicap dan zouden ze medelijden moeten hebben en vriendelijk zijn

----------


## SchrijverNL

er zijn teveel haters in de marokkaanse gemeenschap. Zeker in nederland

----------


## StevieK

Diegene die problemen met homosexualiteit hebben moeten eigenlijk een psychiater opzoeken.
Die hebben echt een probleem
Misschien dat een pschiater je helpen om van dat probleem af te komen,

----------

